

Is Facebook turning from Social Network to Sponsored Network? - desaiguddu

Today Morning, I opened up the facebook ! On my Wall's right hand side was 'Sponsored' link and 'Sponsored Pages' - around 4-5 Sponsored links. Fine not a problem!!<p>Then I clicked on Friend's photo to comment on it - WOW another 'Sponsored Stories'.. below the Photo Comments they have put sponsored stories.<p>What next?? I assume they will promote 'Sponsored Friend' !! Get life Facebook.
======
pz
Its better than banner ads

